

Tiny barometers in cell phones could tell you how high you are - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/10/tiny-barometers-in-cell-phones-could-tell-you-how-high-you-are/

======
kken
The article is a bit confusing as the author may have missed that many of the
current smartphones already come with MEMS barometric altitude sensors.

Well, but he was nice enough to link the original article, unfortunately it is
paywalled.
[http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/apl/103/14/10.1...](http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/apl/103/14/10.1063/1.4824027)

The paper reports a new type of pressure sensor which uses a cantilever with a
tiny airgap instead of a diaphragm. Sounds interesting.

